# A buck worthy of Mr. Fox



## Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2005)

Received this pic today of Jeff Foxworthy's recent harvest in West Central Ga.  Right Nice!!


----------



## booner (Nov 4, 2005)

*redneck*

Mayonnaise sure is a lot of good bucks out that way. Aorta have that thing scored. Just kidding, nice buck!!!


----------



## specialk (Nov 5, 2005)

corn fed......


----------



## Dub (Nov 5, 2005)

mighty fine 'ole buck....I bet his nerves were shot.....really missed him on the last Realtree videos.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thats a great buck!!


----------



## parkerman (Nov 5, 2005)

didn't he buy part of the old Rocky Branch Plantation that Glenn Garner used to run? That is an awesome buck!!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 5, 2005)

Man that's a good'un!!


----------



## specialk (Nov 5, 2005)

parkerman said:
			
		

> didn't he buy part of the old Rocky Branch Plantation that Glenn Garner used to run? That is an awesome buck!!




at one time he did own part of it, not sure about right now though


----------



## TURKEY (Nov 5, 2005)

The Deer Grossed 175.  Jeff Does Own 2500 Acres And Glenn Still Manages The Land.  Glenn Actually Videoed This For 20 Minuetes 3 Days Before They Rattled It In.  The Land Has Some True Trophys


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 5, 2005)

Aorta be a law against shootin' bucks like that... 

Nice buck Jeff!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 5, 2005)

Ole Jeff can lay'em down with the best of em!

Dang nice buck!


----------



## parkerman (Nov 5, 2005)

that buck kinda' resembles "old Moe" that was taken there a couple of years ago.  I wouldn't doubt if this was one of his boys.....


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang Son!!!      That ole boy is a sho nuff hoss!!!


----------



## Hawg (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats Jeff.........Very nice


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow!  Nice deer Mr. Jeff!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 6, 2005)

Ya know some of you seem surprised.  Most places in Ga would give up deer like that if the land and the herd were mangaged right.  I wonder how many times that deer was passed by hunters before it reached that age and size?  Just a thought?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet buck Jeff.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome buck! Wouldn't that be something to see Jeff in the Shootout? But then again I doubt Foxworthy needs another truck!


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice buck.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 9, 2005)

That is a nice one.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice indeed.  What county is that?  
And note, the man is SMILING.  Like he's happy about it!    
Good for you Jeff!


----------



## Toffy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Treat*

I would be a real treat to have Jeff in the shootout.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 9, 2005)

if Jeff were in the shootout it would take twice as long as usual. everyone would be    to hard to shoot!!!
congrats Jeff


----------



## parkerman (Jan 13, 2006)

definitely NOT a high fenced deer....Glenn Garner and the guys do it up right...!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 14, 2006)

See what can happen if you let the little ones walk!

Great deer Jeff!  Congrats!


----------



## leo (Jan 15, 2006)

*Jeff done good*

thanks for posting the pic for us doeslayr


----------



## Vapor 300 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great Buck .Mr Jeff  With a little management and folks working together we all could be hunting that quailty of deer .


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats alot of Jerky. Man that things gotta huge body.


----------



## dixie (Jan 15, 2006)

Phillip Thurmond said:
			
		

> Ya know some of you seem surprised.  Most places in Ga would give up deer like that if the land and the herd were mangaged right.  I wonder how many times that deer was passed by hunters before it reached that age and size?  Just a thought?


 Phillip, you couldn't be more right, problem is too many still have the "if it's brown its down" mentality and they always wonder why "they NEVER see bucks like that. These are same guys that'll tell you quick QDM is hogwash and doesn't work.


----------



## DDD (Jan 16, 2006)

I bet if baiting was legal, he could have been much bigger and Jeff would have had more time to size him up.


----------



## leo (Jan 16, 2006)

*Thanks again doeslayr*

for sharing that great pic of Jeff and the deer


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 16, 2006)

How many people on here, hunting in Georgia, would be able to pass a 150 something deer on just the HOPES it would survive and you'd get another shot at it next year?????  Heck how many people on here have even SEEN a 150 something deer in the Georgia woods????
Exactly.  
Well done Jeff!    Gotta' love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## DDD (Jan 16, 2006)

> How many people on here, hunting in Georgia, would be able to pass a 150 something deer on just the HOPES it would survive and you'd get another shot at it next year????? Heck how many people on here have even SEEN a 150 something deer in the Georgia woods????
> Exactly.
> Well done Jeff!  Gotta' love it when a plan comes together.



For REAL!  I even see one side of that rack and I know what I am going to do!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 16, 2006)

*Must have been the devil's doing*

All that sinning he does...I am amazed he shot one that big.

Just Joking...I say congratulations


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang, that is one hoss of a buck!!!!!!!
Congrats!!!


Hugs,
Kerri


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

leo said:
			
		

> for sharing that great pic of Jeff and the deer


 
Hey, as they say at Chick-fil-A, "It's my pleasure!"


----------



## Dub (Jan 17, 2006)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> For REAL!  I even see one side of that rack and I know what I am going to do!!




Yep.  Just the neck, cape and head probably outweigh Jeff!!!!

No kidding, that's the fullest neck of any buck I've seen in a while.  I'm happy for Jeff. I know he appreciates deer like that.


----------

